# A Naruto team drops into DBZ



## Gibbs (Apr 26, 2014)

A Naruto team gets dropped into the DBZ verse.

The team consists of current Naruto, current Sasuke, current Madara, Current Sakura, War arc Kakashi, Prime Hagoromo Ootsuki, Prime Kaguya and a no drawback 8th gate Guy


How high up the food chain in DBZ, can this team go? 

Knowledge is full for team Naruto. They also have full prep and are unrestricted. 

DBZ characters get zero knowledge and prep, but they do get minor resistance to genjutsu.

Debate away.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 26, 2014)

Not very far.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 26, 2014)

they are, at best, worth one Raditz


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 26, 2014)

Added some thing to the OP.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 26, 2014)

Hagoramo and Kaguya might be able to handle up to Raditz possisbly if we say they're moon+


----------



## NobleRaijn (Apr 26, 2014)

The two before gai don't really have too many solid feats you know. But I like the answer Raditz. Any thing after him is OK


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 26, 2014)

Raditz is technically still around planet level which is higher than moon level. 

Piccolo's moon bust is planet level from the calc the others got.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 26, 2014)

so long as they have sufficient speed in comparison to keep kamuing and teleporting swords inside


wouldn't be far with Piccolos beam speed scaling, further without it


----------



## Risyth (Apr 26, 2014)

They can clear Raditz. Unlikely, but possibly Nappa, but Idk what "minor resistance to genjutsu" means.


----------



## Katsuargi (Apr 26, 2014)

So Naruto can finally beat down 1 Raditz?

Impressive.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 26, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3h5zFQRW6g0?t=3m[/youtube]

@3


----------



## Katsuargi (Apr 26, 2014)

So...if this Naruto team can take Raditz and -maybe- Nappa, and they lose to the Disciples and up, does that mean the Disciples and up as a team can take Raditz and probably Nappa gauntlet? XD


----------



## egressmadara (Apr 26, 2014)

Naruto is in the teratons now, Madara and Gai are continental. RS is moon-level, and Kaguya gets scaled to him since the Fruit power has been described to be a level above what absorbing the Juubi/Shinju would bring. Kakashi can provide significant hax support.

They clear Radditz, probably clears Nappa (guy is yet to be in the triple digits?), but stops at base Vegeta and Kaioken Goku.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 26, 2014)

Risyth said:


> They can clear Raditz. Unlikely, but possibly Nappa, but Idk what "minor resistance to genjutsu" means.



Basic resistance like Sakura did in Part 1 vs Kabuto's feather illusion.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 26, 2014)

About Sasuke so called hax how useful is it? 

I mean sure he is teleporting things inside someone's body but what if the body is more durable than the object in question?  can that thing still hurt the guy...

let say he ported a stone inside superman would that stone faze superman?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 26, 2014)

Keep in mind that Naruto can Chakra share with teammates.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 26, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> let say he ported a stone inside superman would that stone faze superman?



no it wouldn't


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 26, 2014)

> Keep in mind that Naruto can Chakra share with teammates.



and would that boost them to low planet level?


----------



## NobleRaijn (Apr 26, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> About Sasuke so called hax how useful is it?
> 
> I mean sure he is teleporting things inside someone's body but what if the body is more durable than the object in question?  can that thing still hurt the guy...
> 
> let say he ported a stone inside superman would that stone faze superman?



Madara should be more durable than Sasukes sword though.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 26, 2014)

and your proof of that?  Naruto verse can induce their weapon with chakra as shown by Azuma when he was teaching Naruto.... Sasuke having his upgrade can probably boost his weapon to the current level of DC needed to hurt Madara


----------



## Risyth (Apr 26, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> Basic resistance like Sakura did in Part 1 vs Kabuto's feather illusion.



...might as well have not even mentioned it then.


----------



## NobleRaijn (Apr 26, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> and your proof of that?  Naruto verse can induce their weapon with chakra as shown by Azuma when he was teaching Naruto.... Sasuke having his upgrade can probably boost his weapon to the current level of DC needed to hurt Madara



But he most likely used his rinnegan to do that. Not his force.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes He used his rinnengan(?) to teleport the sword.. the sword will most likely break without reinforcement as you have mentioned. then wouldn't it be more logical that Sasuke did reinforce his sword with his chakra before throwing it to Madara?  since that skill is available to the verse. and even if he did use the rinnengan he still need enough force for the object to not get crushed inside someone's body...


----------



## Katsuargi (Apr 26, 2014)

Depends on how it works, I suppose.

If it doesn't ignore durability, and Sauce's sword is just chakra amped to be > Maddy's durability so it worked, it'd do jack all to supes.

If it does ignore durability and you litterially just phase object X into target Y, yeah, that's going to fuck them up regardless of durability. If something ignores your durability and just replaces half your heart with a rock going through it, doesn't really matter what your durability is at that point, it fucking sucks.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 26, 2014)

er there's a problem with that latter analogy though what if Sasuke phases a paper inside supes will it still hurt him? It reeks of NLF and internal organ does have durability a superhuman heart won't just stop from having a rock inside it since the pumping could be faster or stronger that it could just crush a common rock...


----------



## NobleRaijn (Apr 26, 2014)

Makes sense. But were discussing an ability that just debuted. So its up in the air for that.


----------



## Katsuargi (Apr 26, 2014)

It's not really no falacy at that point Shade. If it's durability ignoring hax, it's durability ignoring ha, if it's not, it's not.

Keep in mind this is fiction though, so Endurance comes into play. White beard still fighting despite a hole in his chest and missing half his head, etc.

I said it sucks, not lulz instant win.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 26, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> About Sasuke so called hax how useful is it?
> 
> I mean sure he is teleporting things inside someone's body but what if the body is more durable than the object in question?  can that thing still hurt the guy...
> 
> let say he ported a stone inside superman would that stone faze superman?



Hahahahaha, no it wouldn't . It would be a challenge for Narutoverse to make Superman actually feel pain given that the best feat is 13.09 zettaton and drained powers Supermen flew through Rao they made 1030.634984 yottaton worth of energy(Divided by three would still be 343,54499466666666666666666666667 yottaton) .

Edit:



Katsuargi said:


> It's not really no falacy at that point Shade. If it's durability ignoring hax, it's durability ignoring ha, if it's not, it's not.
> 
> Keep in mind this is fiction though, so Endurance comes into play. White beard still fighting despite a hole in his chest and missing half his head, etc.
> 
> I said it sucks, not lulz instant win.



No it wouldn't destroy Supes' heart . Let's say that it happens: The blade would get cracked because Supes' heart is too durable, and the blade is not breaking it, so the blade breaks on the two parts being them the intersections with Supes' heart .


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 26, 2014)

> It's not really no falacy at that point


it is a fallacy for the object that is getting ported not for his ability. I mean a piece of paper, stone or whatever suddenly can wreck a country/continent/planet/star level character? 

I mean think about his ability, his ability is teleporting an object not making it harder....


----------



## NobleRaijn (Apr 26, 2014)

What about Narutos Magnet Rasengan? Can pure insane strength and overwhelming force tear through a sealing here like with Madara? Because he just busted out of the sand, not the actual seal itself(if that makes sense)


----------



## NightmareCinema (Apr 26, 2014)

At the very least, they make it to Raditz.

At the most, they get fucked over by Saiyan Saga Vegeta and/or Goku.


----------



## NobleRaijn (Apr 26, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> it is a fallacy for the object that is getting ported not for his ability. I mean a piece of paper, stone or whatever suddenly can wreck a country/continent/planet/star level character?




Tons of factors go into that. Like the material of the object and the size. Or if like you said, the object was made more dangerous. Since its whatever Sasuke is doing speed or you now momentum cant be applied


----------



## Volt manta (Apr 26, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> er there's a problem with that latter analogy though what if Sasuke phases a paper inside supes will it still hurt him? It reeks of NLF and internal organ does have durability a superhuman heart won't just stop from having a rock inside it since the pumping could be faster or stronger that it could just crush a common rock...



If the teleportation is doing its job, it's displacing matter; everything is equal on an atomic level, so it voids durability. If that rock is sizable enough and you don't have the type of hax to allow you to live without a heart, you're going to get fucked up.Teleporting a piece of paper into Superman's heart would bisect it, more than likely killing him.


----------



## Kazu (Apr 26, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> it is a fallacy for the object that is getting ported not for his ability. I mean a piece of paper, stone or whatever suddenly can wreck a country/continent/planet/star level character?
> 
> I mean think about his ability, his ability is teleporting an object not making it harder....



It's spatial manipulation, shade. 

It ignores durability.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 26, 2014)

Volt manta said:


> If the teleportation is doing its job, it's displacing matter; everything is equal on an atomic level, so it voids durability. If that rock is sizable enough and you don't have the type of hax to allow you to live without a heart, you're going to get fucked up.Teleporting a piece *of paper into Superman's heart would bisect it, more than likely killing him.*



Lolno .

Bisect Supes' heart is not enough to kill him, he has regen .


----------



## Katsuargi (Apr 26, 2014)

Yeah. Other factors, Regen, Endurance, etc. come into play.

It's just if Sauce's ability is spacial manipulation, it does exactly what it does. The effects are going to vary character to character, and his ability to hit depends on reaction times and speed, but if he can indeed place an object inside another object through spacial distortion, that's what he does.

Hopefully it will be clarified next issue.


----------



## NobleRaijn (Apr 26, 2014)

Katsuargi said:


> Yeah. Other factors, Regen, Endurance, etc. come into play.
> 
> It's just if Sauce's ability is spacial manipulation, it does exactly what it does. The effects are going to vary character to character, and his ability to hit depends on reaction times and speed, but if he can indeed place an object inside another object through spacial distortion, that's what he does.
> 
> Hopefully it will be clarified next issue.



And that sums it up for now


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 26, 2014)

Nothing would happen if he teleported into Supes' heart or Flash's heart while they're vibrating . Except maybe the explosion of said object .


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 26, 2014)

Katsuargi said:


> So...if this Naruto team can take Raditz and -maybe- Nappa, and they lose to the Disciples and up, does that mean the Disciples and up as a team can take Raditz and probably Nappa gauntlet? XD


Pretty sure nappa already got raped by ichirou few weeks ago.


----------



## Risyth (Apr 26, 2014)

Off-topic much?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 26, 2014)

Risyth said:


> Off-topic much?



Not really since if Sasuke can kill people the way we're discussing then Nardo team has a way better shot here .


----------



## Risyth (Apr 26, 2014)

Wasn't directed at you.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 26, 2014)

the sword wasn't amped-up with chakra in any way, it wasn't even on Sauces person, it was on the ground away from him .. obviously Goddara is much more durable then a piece of metal, it was the spatial displacement itself that "cut" him






> does that mean the Disciples and up as a team can take Raditz and probably Nappa gauntlet? XD


they are planet level to a higher degree then Raditz, one of them can take Raditz, possibly/maybe Nappa too, at least as a group fo sure


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2014)

They could possibly beat Nappa but definitely stop at Sayian saga Vegeta.


----------



## Ryo Shiki (Apr 26, 2014)

Nappa & Raditz get soloed since they lack the speed to avoid either Kashi or Sauce's broken jutsus. How fast is base sayin saga Goku & Vegeta? If their faster the team stomps if not the team gets stomped


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 26, 2014)

Ryo Shiki said:


> Nappa & Raditz get soloed since they lack the speed to avoid either Kashi or Sauce's broken jutsus. How fast is base sayin saga Goku & Vegeta? If their faster the team stomps if not the team gets stomped



Their firepower is too much though for the Naruto team even gangbanged by Hagoromo and Kaguya, particularly Vegeta who's a lot more casual than Goku who has to use Kaioken to keep up


----------



## Ryo Shiki (Apr 26, 2014)

Firepower's irrelevant if you can't get it off in time. They have no defense for Kamui & whatever Sauskue does. Meaning the fights over once it hits. Of course, team Naruto has no defense for their level of DC so it comes down to speed. whoever's faster one shots.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 26, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> the sword wasn't amped-up with chakra in any way, it wasn't even on Sauces person, it was on the ground away from him .. *obviously Goddara is much more durable then a piece of metal,* it was the spatial displacement itself that "cut" him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not really the case.
If a phased object suddenly materializes, it would take space.
Now two objects cannot occupy the same space, therefore the weaker one would be displaced by the other.
The bolded is a red herring simply because spatial shit or not, a normal stab wouldn't break the sword either.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 26, 2014)

Kamui ain't doing shit if they're moving around, especially if they get up into the air


----------



## Ryo Shiki (Apr 26, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Kamui ain't doing shit if they're moving around, especially if they get up into the air



Of course, which is why I said it comes down to who's faster. Their Jutsu require no real movement , if they react first they win, if not they die .Speed determines which side gets one shotted


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 26, 2014)

Gai solos.

Raditz ices these bitches; Nappa's two fingers are not needed.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 26, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Gai solos.
> 
> Raditz ices these bitches; Nappa's two fingers are not needed.



It's Hagoromo and Kaguya that're the problems for him though since they should be somewhere in the moon range. Piccolo however couldn't do shit to Raditz so it's possible it'll be the same for them


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 26, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's Hagoromo and Kaguya that're the problems for him though since they should be somewhere in the moon range. Piccolo however couldn't do shit to Raditz so it's possible it'll be the same for them


Kaguya and dying rikudou sennin get small planet HE from that moon creation. (17 zetatons)
Also nappa and raditz lacks actual speed but have sub relativistic reactions (  they indeed aren't attacking after (at least they attack first more times than not) Anyway disciples are low three digit zetaton iirc, thus only losing to 2 digit+ zetatons and mach 380 k vegeta.) I really could argue why nardo and sauce are stronger than that rikudou sennin but the lacking of ct would make this mostly useless as powerscalle doesn't works this way at nardo.


----------



## Nevan (Apr 26, 2014)

Ryo Shiki said:


> Nappa & Raditz get soloed since they lack the speed to avoid either Kashi or Sauce's broken jutsus. How fast is base sayin saga Goku & Vegeta? If their faster the team stomps if not the team gets stomped


FYI


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 26, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> *Kaguya and dying rikudou sennin get small planet HE from that moon creation. (17 zetatons)*
> Also nappa and raditz lacks actual speed but have sub relativistic reactions (  they indeed aren't attacking after (at least they attack first more times than not) Anyway disciples are low three digit zetaton iirc, thus only losing to 2 digit+ zetatons and mach 380 k vegeta.) I really could argue why nardo and sauce are stronger than that rikudou sennin but the lacking of ct would make this mostly useless as powerscalle doesn't works this way at nardo.



Why? 
/10char


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 26, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Why?
> /10char


Ask flutter,  here is the calc, though


----------



## Ryo Shiki (Apr 26, 2014)

Nevan said:


> FYI



If that calc's been accepted he wins. Looks like there was a debate though, not sure if it's over that or the KO-ken


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 27, 2014)

Ryo Shiki said:


> If that calc's been accepted he wins. Looks like there was a debate though, not sure if it's over that or the KO-ken


I just posted the calc, it was accepted,  but due to Phenom brigade or some shit like this it was too difficult to put in pratice. Anyway, nappa seems to have reacted from more than a meter just as raditz. (Though this could be cm which would boost goku base reaction speed and enlarge his kaioken speed. )
By now the consensus Regarding this feats is, piccolo blast being mach 126 k  while raditz and nappa are 126k + and vegeta 380k due to 3x kaioken powerscaling


----------



## Ryo Shiki (Apr 27, 2014)

Ok then, Raditz & napa lose, Vegeta wins... & I assume base Goku somehow gets scaled to 380k as well? which means they lose to him as well.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 27, 2014)

Ryo Shiki said:


> Ok then, Raditz & napa lose, Vegeta wins... & I assume base Goku somehow gets scaled to 380k as well? which means they lose to him as well.


Base goku is just "unquantifiable above Mach 126k+" at reactions: kaioken is stated to do an linear powerup at speed and thus is really the only debatable quantifiable bullshit we can use for calcs Regarding power level. (Same reason dragonball was and is stuck for so many time with "mach 39k eos speed"). 
they actually are faster and will kill them at most scenarios, but yeah, sauce new eye has a guess here.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm just going to point out that Sasukes sword isn't a regular blade. It's a variant of Kusanagi. You know, those "super strong" swords?


----------



## Kazu (Apr 27, 2014)

Also, I thought that the moon beam speed that NM did was disputed.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 27, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> I'm just going to point out that Sasukes sword isn't a regular blade. It's a variant of Kusanagi. You know, those "super strong" swords?



The one where the original couldn't piece Naruto's four tail form?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 27, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The one where the original couldn't piece Naruto's four tail form?


Kusanagi alone can't pierce even multi City Block level character.
This really can just be either spatial manipulation or boost chakra sword


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 27, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> I'm just going to point out that Sasukes sword isn't a regular blade. It's a variant of Kusanagi. You know, those "super strong" swords?


1) what is a "variant" of Kusanagi ?

2) IIRC Sauces sword looks different from the one Orochimaru used on KN4

3) that one extended like a mile, this one does no such thing



anyway :

s p a t i a l    d i s p l a c e m e n t


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 27, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> 1) what is a "variant" of Kusanagi ?
> 
> 2) IIRC Sauces sword looks different from the one Orochimaru used on KN4
> 
> ...



No shit sherlock.
It is not like sasuke is teleporting a piece of madara's innards either.
You know? For the sword to replace.

Sasuke vs supes.
Cease your wank.


----------



## Risyth (Apr 27, 2014)

*Stops at Nappa*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 27, 2014)

zenath, if you're too dumb to know what spatial fuckery is after all this time then I feel sorry for you


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 27, 2014)

No, i feel sorry for you.


----------



## Risyth (Apr 27, 2014)

Pretty sure Sasuke would have to hit someone with that to "spatially fuck" them.

Am I wrong?


----------



## Katsuargi (Apr 27, 2014)

Yup. Speed and reaction times.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 27, 2014)

Risyth said:


> Pretty sure Sasuke would have to hit someone with that to "spatially fuck" them.
> 
> Am I wrong?


well yeah

if they move (or attack him) faster then he can track with eyes or think then he can't spatial fuck them

but I don't believe Raditz is that fast, and probably not Nappa too (not sure, to this day I dunno where DBZ speed is at)


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 27, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> 3) that one extended like a mile, this one does no such thing



It was Orochimaru's ability to extend it most likely.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 27, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> well yeah
> 
> if they move (or attack him) faster then he can track with eyes or think then he can't spatial fuck them
> 
> but I don't believe Raditz is that fast, and probably not Nappa too (not sure, to this day I dunno where DBZ speed is at)


Apparently, Mach 126k+ (in reactions) to anyone that can react to piccolo maou hado moon buster
And borderline 2 digit for anyone above 20x kaioken. 
To the one which asked about where you can find the proof dbz moon is our distance it is at those reader questions part when someone asks toriko  the distance that  goku Bat can travel,  and he says that as it had traveled to the moon should be at least 380.000 km. 
Is actually linked in the calc i and the newbie posted here.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 27, 2014)

where did you get those specific numbers from ?

post the calc/link again 



also, do we accept Piccolos beam speed scaling for everyone in DBZ or not ? time for another meta thread ?


----------



## Chad (Apr 27, 2014)

There are 3 known variants of the Kusanagi blade.

1. Orochimaru's Kusanagi
2. Sasuke's Kusanagi

and lastly, Itachi's Totsuka blade is considered a variant of the Kusanagi by Kishi.



So in a sense, Itachi is also exatons since he can also cut Madara in half.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 27, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> where did you get those specific numbers from ?
> 
> post the calc/link again
> 
> ...



Kaiser's going to kill you. :ignoramus

On topic:

Can they even get past Raditz? Isn't Raditz small planet level or some shit?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 27, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Kaiser's going to kill you. :ignoramus



none of us will complain about that


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 27, 2014)

Kaiser is a lot of bark, but a big softie at heart


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 27, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Can they even get past Raditz? Isn't Raditz small planet level or some shit?



small planet at minimum, yeah

at most, and I do mean AT MOST, they get past him only to get rekt by Nappa


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 27, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> where did you get those specific numbers from ?
> post the calc/link again
> also, do we accept Piccolos beam speed scaling for everyone in DBZ or not ? time for another meta thread ?


Here is the calc(You even posted there)

I don't think you will waste time Lurking all the comment, then just in case.

In the comment it would make Piccolo beam 14% c and 20x times kaioken 2.8 c (not borderline 2 digit)


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 27, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Here is the calc(You even posted there)
> 
> I don't think you will waste time Lurking all the comment, then just in case.
> 
> In the comment it would make Piccolo beam 14% c and 20x times kaioken 2.8 c (not borderline 2 digit)



So since the calc was accepted, that means FTL dbz characters in frieza saga? ( goku and frieza)


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 27, 2014)

SkylineGTR said:


> So since the calc was accepted, that means FTL dbz characters in frieza saga? ( goku and frieza)


I was waiting for replies but seems to be the case (That time it wasn't accepted mostly because dbz bad wank, hate and former obd terms being more strict with powerscalle issues and such, nowadays,  should be just fine )


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 27, 2014)

Honestly I'm fine with it, considering we've got Toriko top tiers almost as fast as EOS Dragon Ball, which really doesn't seem right even if Toriko is awesome


----------



## Risyth (Apr 27, 2014)

FTL DBZ...



_...Frieza Saga..._



やれやれ、こんな白痴。。。

Iwandesu, you just said DBZ was hypersonic in the Chibimoon thread. Don't say I requested a lock for nothing...

...oh wait, I didn't. This is the dumbest mess I've heard since leaving MvC.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 27, 2014)

Risyth said:


> FTL DBZ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, bro, i even talked about this possibility and stated that even accepting the calc chibi moon was like 9 digits faster. (Page 2)
This was the only reason i wanted to be so expecifically explained about Chibimoon stats. 
Which are: 
large planet +-borderline small stellar dc
Planet + durability 
billions of times ftl


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 27, 2014)

This thread is shit.


----------



## Risyth (Apr 27, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> No, bro, i even talked about this possibility and stated that even accepting the calc chibi moon was like 9 digits faster. (Page 2)
> This was the only reason i wanted to be so expecifically explained about Chibimoon stats.
> Which are:
> large planet +-borderline small stellar dc
> ...



The fuck? No one in DBZ moves anywhere near sub-relativistic, let alone FTL....


----------



## NightmareCinema (Apr 27, 2014)

Risyth said:


> The fuck? *No one in DBZ moves anywhere near sub-relativistic*, let alone FTL....



Keep up with the times. They've been sub-relativistic since 2012.

Potentially FTL since the release of Battle of Gods.


----------



## trance (Apr 27, 2014)

It's still unlikely if they're still enough to beat Raditz, let alone Nappa or Vegeta. 

And via SSJ Gotenks flying across the world nine times in a few seconds, DB is sub-relativistic.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 27, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> It's still unlikely if they're still enough to beat Raditz, let alone Nappa or Vegeta.
> 
> And via SSJ Gotenks flying across the world nine times in a few seconds, DB is sub-relativistic.



Lol actually ever since the release of BoG, DB is definitely FTL or atleast Whis is. He's only 1.5x stronger then Bills so it's very likely Bills and goku in god form are also FTL. With the new calc also being "accepted", frieza saga characters would be technically relavistic at the minimum unless I'm mistaken about something.


----------



## Risyth (Apr 27, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Keep up with the times. They've been sub-relativistic since 2012.
> 
> Potentially FTL since the release of Battle of Gods.



Uh, no. Get that crap outta here.

Idc about that movie. They're claiming FTL Frieza saga.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Apr 27, 2014)

Risyth said:


> Uh, no. Get that crap outta here.
> 
> Idc about that movie. They're claiming FTL Frieza saga.



FTL Frieza Saga depends on whether the Kaioken multipliers are finally accepted or not.

If yes, then they're FTL. If no, then they're stuck at MHS to sub-relativistic. Simple as that.

And whether you care for Battle of Gods or not is irrelevant. It's canon to the manga. And it upgrades Dragon Ball from small star level+ to solar system level+.

As I've said before, keep up with the times.


----------



## Risyth (Apr 28, 2014)

No, it is relevant whether I care about BoG because they weren't talking about BoG and neither was I. Keep up with the discussion.

There is no FTL Frieza Saga outside of your fanfics. Nothing more to be said.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 28, 2014)

er sub relativistic ki blast. from a pl 300 piccolo.. seriously... we have been over this...... multiplied by kaioken x10 during frieza saga.. which is a very linear scaling which happen to have been accepted from some other fiction like the one in SDK  I'm not even sure why DB is the only one that was out of the loop for more than 5 years (2009) till recently


----------



## trance (Apr 28, 2014)

So, relativistic Freeza saga and up?


----------



## Katsuargi (Apr 28, 2014)

Meta-thread it?


----------



## Kazu (Apr 28, 2014)

That way lies shitstorms. 

On the other hand, the place could use some activity.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 28, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> SSJ Gotenks flying across the world nine times *in a few seconds*


cool story bro 





Katsuargi said:


> Meta-thread it?





Kazu said:


> That way lies shitstorms.
> 
> On the other hand, the place could use some activity.


Wombat'll love it


----------



## trance (Apr 28, 2014)

Whatever. 

It was enough to garner a sub-relativistic feat.


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Apr 28, 2014)

As always DBZ is highly under-rated here....
OT: They don't get past moon busting Picolo!!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 28, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Whatever.
> 
> It was enough to garner a sub-relativistic feat.



*throws a Pokeball at the shiny Lebron*

also Prime Monkey solos


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 28, 2014)

Sir Cool Blizzard said:


> As always DBZ is highly under-rated here....
> OT: They don't get past moon busting Picolo!!



that stuff was calc to be planet level


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 28, 2014)

Risyth said:


> Uh, no. Get that crap outta here.
> Idc about that movie. They're claiming FTL Frieza saga.


Lol, cool down rysith.
>I posted the accepted calc
> the toryama statement
>Dbz anime is indeed ftl since Freeza saga.
> There is a possible powerscaling using kaioken, which is confirmed to do a linear growing.
> There are many cases of powerscalling working like this nowadays. 
Downplaying dbz know will be worthy nothing.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 28, 2014)

FTL Frieza Saga 

What the hell ... Calcs put them in Massively HS Range, besides we're taking the manga over the anime anyway.
Vegeta can't breathe in space, nor Bardock.

FTL SSJ Goku ... Still need a few minutes to escape Namek and was afraid of running out of time.
Why would he use Instant Transmission to move to Roshi's Island why was 10 000Km away if he was FTL.


----------



## GearsUp (Apr 28, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Lol, cool down rysith.
> >I posted the accepted calc
> > the toryama statement
> >Dbz anime is indeed ftl since Freeza saga.
> ...



I told him they were that fast. Yet he closed the thread anyway. 

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuDUnKPyzww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 28, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> FTL Frieza Saga
> What the hell ... Calcs put them in Massively HS Range, besides we're taking the manga over the anime anyway.
> Vegeta can't breathe in space, nor Bardock.
> FTL SSJ Goku ... Still need a few minutes to escape Namek and was afraid of running out of time.
> Why would he use Instant Transmission to move to Roshi's Island why was 10 000Km away if he was FTL.


I'm not talking about travel speed you know? 
Nardo is not crossing earth but still have 24k mach reactions 
The calc is there, the confirmed distance by toryama is there. It's a pretty casual sub relativistic attack speed feat which was reacted many times by anyone worthy shit. 
I'm can't even understand the roshi part. (Please, elaborate it)


----------



## Risyth (Apr 28, 2014)

GearsUp said:


> I told him they were that fast. Yet he closed the thread anyway.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuDUnKPyzww[/YOUTUBE]



You really don't want to start with me. Even if they were FTL, they'd _still_ have been speedblitzed in a serious fight.

And your "link's" a fail.



> FTL Frieza Saga



This.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 28, 2014)

GearsUp said:


> I told him they were that fast. Yet he closed the thread anyway.
> [YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuDUnKPyzww[/YOUTUBE]


Chibimoon was still billions of times faster using the calc he showed. (The thread served its purpose and thus, was worthy of being closed)


----------



## GearsUp (Apr 28, 2014)

But this is FTL saiyan saga Piccolo were talking about. Frieza'a not even accounted for yet


----------



## Nevan (Apr 28, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> FTL SSJ Goku ... Still need a few minutes to escape Namek and was afraid of running out of time.


The calc only applies to reactions and short distance movement speed.


> Why would he use Instant Transmission to move to Roshi's Island why was 10 000Km away if he was FTL.


Because he was explaining the technique


----------



## Risyth (Apr 28, 2014)

GearsUp said:


> But this is FTL saiyan saga Piccolo were talking about. Frieza'a not even accounted for yet



Hey, wankertard.

_Shut. The fuck. Up._


----------



## trance (Apr 28, 2014)

GearsUp said:


> But this is FTL saiyan saga Piccolo were talking about. Frieza'a not even accounted for yet



Did you not read the blog? It's not FTL. We're going with the low-end of mach 1500 which with Kaio-ken multipliers, gives us approximately sub-relativistic/relativistic speed. DB is only FTL through Whis.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 28, 2014)

GearsUp said:


> But this is *FTL saiyan saga Piccolo* were talking about. Frieza'a not even accounted for yet


Not even a near possibility for ftl at saiyan saga besides movie turles(non cannon) at reactions. 
Piccolo attack is only 14% c. 
Even assuming the calc dbz will never be above 2,8 c before battle of god,  because only kaioken is stated to be linear.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 28, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Did you not read the blog? It's not FTL. We're going with the low-end of mach 1500 which with Kaio-ken multipliers, gives us approximately sub-relativistic/relativistic speed. DB is only FTL through Whis.


The calc seemed to don't take the interview in account.  At comments was calculated to be sub relativistic.


----------



## GearsUp (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh sorry i missed that little detail 

Whatd you mean by 1000 year timeframe?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 28, 2014)

GearsUp said:


> Oh sorry i missed that little detail
> 
> Whatd you mean by 1000 year timeframe?


You was the one talking about needing only 20% of the original speed to perform the feat and 1000 years of timeframe (unless i misunderstood something)


----------



## GearsUp (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh that wasnt related to dragon ball lol


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 28, 2014)

What have I done?


----------



## GearsUp (Apr 28, 2014)

Risyth said:


> Hey, wankertard.
> 
> _Shut. The fuck. Up._



Make me, moonie.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 28, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> What have I done?


The Pandora box opened once more


----------



## Risyth (Apr 28, 2014)

GearsUp said:


> Make me, moonie.



_...moonie? 
_


Wow. Does this Goku-raping face bother you that much?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Whatever. Enjoy your punishment neg, tard.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 28, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> FTL Frieza Saga
> 
> What the hell ... Calcs put them in Massively HS Range, besides we're taking the manga over the anime anyway.
> Vegeta can't breathe in space, nor Bardock.
> ...



You are talking about travel speed while we are using it for short movement and reaction.....

You can have short burst movement at any speed and still be as slow as a turtle when traveling.. seriously you guys should read the blog/metadome and get on with times


----------



## NightmareCinema (Apr 28, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> You are talking about travel speed while we are using it for short movement and reaction.....
> 
> You can have short burst movement at any speed and still be as slow as a turtle when traveling.. seriously you guys should read the blog/metadome and get on with times



For example...

Dormammu's speed: superhuman movement speed, massively FTL reactions and combat speed.

Yup... They need to lurk more.


----------



## GearsUp (Apr 28, 2014)

Risyth said:


> _...moonie?
> _
> 
> 
> ...



Weak negs. Why dont you read the above few comments before you keep talking  that is if you arent cosplaying right now. 

FTL reactions means melee is death for Chibimoon. Like I said, but no one listened and you closed like a bitch lol. "Combat speed is a fallacy"

Howd that turn out for ya?


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 28, 2014)

FTL DBZ, weak negs, a newbie that doesn't know his place, and an overall terrible thread.

Reporting this shit to modbat. It's a public service on behalf of all of you. You'll thank me later.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 28, 2014)

This is not on topic but whatever
Basically to clear things up we have now three types of speed that I remember.

Travel Speed - Travel Speed is basically use for long distance speed (this is a speed where country to country, Planet to planet, galaxy to Galaxy, etc travel counts) Reaction and short burst gets scaled to this if you don't have a feat available for the verse.

Short movement Speed - Short burst movement is the basically the same as combat speed.. this stat can be scaled to reaction if reaction feat is not available for the verse..travel speed can't be scaled to this

Reaction Speed - reaction is for how fast a character can react... the other speed can't get scaled to this since you can have a better reaction and still be as slow as a turtle.. 

I think willy have 7 different types of strength (DC, Dura, Throw, some shit I forgot)


----------



## NightmareCinema (Apr 28, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> FTL DBZ, weak negs, a newbie that doesn't know his place, and an overall terrible thread.
> 
> Reporting this shit to modbat. It's a public service on behalf of all of you. You'll thank me later.



Thread is pure unquality.

The Hurricane gives it a chokeslam.


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 28, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Thread is pure unquality.
> 
> The Hurricane gives it a chokeslam.



Calls for a hijacking.

[YOUTUBE]s5xQyzXmENU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 28, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> Calls for a hijacking.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]s5xQyzXmENU[/YOUTUBE]


I'm okay with this,  as it seems that low ftl dbz came into a consensus


----------



## NightmareCinema (Apr 28, 2014)

The only thing that came to a consensus is The Hurricane delivering MHS chokeslams on the Nardoverse.


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 28, 2014)

Wiser words were never spoken.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 28, 2014)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) thread full of typical ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) posters

every last one of y'all



off with its head, Modbat


----------



## Lurko (Apr 28, 2014)

The brony calling people gay.. ironic much?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 28, 2014)

The Big G has spoken


----------



## GearsUp (Apr 28, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> FTL DBZ, weak negs, a newbie that doesn't know his place, and an overall terrible thread.
> 
> Reporting this shit to modbat. It's a public service on behalf of all of you. You'll thank me later.



Newbie that what now? You sound very funny, yknow. This is a nice but past its prime vs forum, not the US army.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 28, 2014)

Gearsup your getting too cocky man.


----------



## GearsUp (Apr 28, 2014)

Not cocky i hope. Just want that R.


----------

